# Wie werden Werbespots wie dieser (inside) vertont?



## ottom (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bin auf ein richtig cooles Werbespot gestoßen:
http://www.postpanic.nl/2004/upload/movs/listqt03.html

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie dieses und ähnliche Videos vertont werden! Es ist ja kein Soundtrack und kein Musikloop, sondern eine Art Geräuschkulisse, die ganz eng mit dem Video zu tun hat und nicht einfach im Hintergrund läuft...

Wird dazu eine Multitrack-Audio/Video-Software verwendet mit einer großen Geräuschbibliothek oder gibt es da noch etwas, was ich nicht kenne?

Welche Softwareprodukte werden da im allg. verwendet? Welche Software verwenden die Profis? (Habe bisher nur Erfahrung mit Cool Edit und GoldWave gemacht, aber dafür scheinen diese Produkte nicht geeignet zu sein...)


Otto


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2005)

Viele von den Geräuschen sind SampleSounds, Hellikopter hab ich erkannt, Papier-Reißen.
Ich würde auch erst in der Sound-Lib nachschauen. Aber wenn selbst bauen, dann PlugIns
wie Absynth, Reaktor oder Albino; sind wunderbare Sound-Design-Werkzeuge.

Und "Pros" arbeiten mit Logic, Nuendo oder ProTools, abh. von Richtung und Geschmack.

mfg chmee


----------



## sisela (17. Juli 2005)

Hi,
man kann mit einfachen Aufnahmen, z. B. ein Papier zerreißen und ein paar Effekten wahnsinnige Soundeffekte erzeugen. Dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt eine teure Soundbank, oft sind es die einfachen Dinge mit denen man viel anstellen kann. Kauf dir mal ne Platte von Matthew Herbert, der macht komplette Songs aus Aufnahmen von Coladosen oder Zigarettenschachteln. Einfach mal ausprobieren, es macht Spaß...


----------

